# Hello all!



## Hypoponera (Apr 29, 2007)

Greetings from New Mexico,

I wanted to say hello to all you other mantis people. My name is Mike and I'm returning to my long standing interest in mantids. I have spent the past several years playing with ants. Great little critters! I currently have 6 active colonies going.

But it is time to get back to my first love. The mantids were my reseach animal for every project while working on my BS. I managed to use mantids in every entomology class I took. I even managed to rear out 3 generations of _Stagmomantis limbata _and 1 generation of _Litaneutria minor_.

I currently have no live mantids. I hope to have a few soon. Until then, I am rebuilding my collection of pinned mantids.

Also, can someone tell me why I have to enter my user name and password twice before I log on?


----------



## jarek (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello we hope you'l like here but I don't know why you have log on twice


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome! Not sure why you are having to log in twice. I have not had any reports of the issue from anyone else. Let us know if it continues.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome! I hope you'll get some mantises again and join the community here!


----------



## Hypoponera (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! I do hope to get started with the mantids again. I am thinking of getting an oothecca or 2 this summer. Chinese egg cases are usually sold by the local gardening shops. I will probably start with those.

Space and time are the current problems. Each of my ant colonies is a different species with all different food requirements. In addition, I have a newly started colony of hissing cockroaches. And of course, there is "George", my wife's addition to my zoo. George is an African Giant Black millipede. But I think 3 ant colonies will be getting released this summer, so hopefully that will free-up some time and space for a mantis or two!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

G'day!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello new Mexico, I cannot believe your wife has a milliped? I cannot even look at one of those for 2 seconds :shock: :lol:


----------



## Hypoponera (Apr 30, 2007)

My wife doesn't keep the millipede, I do. She got it for me for Christmas. She thought a nice big buggy-thing would be a great gift! And it is. It's alot easier to get food for it then mantids also. The Christmas before, she made me a bug quilt.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2007)

U should post a pic of the bug quilt... I would love to see it. :wink:


----------

